

Show HN: Airstrip.io – Nomad stories land here daily - stockkid
http://airstrip.io

======
MegaLeon
I like it! Are stories hand-picked or are they aggregated automatically based
on popularity or such?

~~~
stockkid
Right now, the app is fetching stories from various rss feeds.

Also, I am using Kimonolabs to turn websites into API if RSS is not available.
It's pretty awesome.

